# Advice for my first trip to Canada/US



## rockets (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello!

After dreaming about it my whole life, this year I am finally heading to Canada and the US to go snowboarding!!! I'm really excited but not sure if I've chosen right. As I'm from Sydney, Australia there aren't that many places to go so never been in this situation before. That said I'm pretty sure anywhere I go will be great so I'm not that concerned about being disappointed.

We're heading to Vancouver on 31st January and heading back from San Francisco on 14th March. 

I have only booked international flights and haven't booked my internal flights yet so was hoping to get your input before I do.

Our plans at this stage are to go to Banff, Salt Lake City and Lake Tahoe for snowboarding. We're also going to Ottawa and Quebec for their Winter festivals, and Toronto and NYC to visit my relatives, and Chicago because we've never been and think it might be interesting, plus I have a friend there.

I've skipped Whistler because as we can get direct flights to Vancouver I think we can get back there another time. I chose Salt Lake City because I met someone from Utah who was telling me how everything was really close by and the snow is amazing. And I chose Lake Tahoe because I'm visiting some friends in San Francisco and it's a relatively close drive from there. 

So my questions are:
- Should I be considering other places? I could go somewhere else instead of Utah or Tahoe for example. 
- Is Mammoth worth the longer drive or will Lake Tahoe be good for us? I'm pretty confident on all terrain but my partner is probably intermediate.
- I heard there are two parts - South and North Lake Tahoe. I'm keen on the more lively area in Lake Tahoe, is heavenly the best place to go from here? 
- Is there anything else I probably should consider?

Thanks heaps in advance for your help!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

rockets said:


> Hello!
> 
> After dreaming about it my whole life, this year I am finally heading to Canada and the US to go snowboarding!!! I'm really excited but not sure if I've chosen right. As I'm from Sydney, Australia there aren't that many places to go so never been in this situation before. That said I'm pretty sure anywhere I go will be great so I'm not that concerned about being disappointed.
> 
> ...


Wow, looks like you have a killer 45 days on-hand. During the prime season,too! I think you pretty much nailed it. Shame you missed out on getting the mountain collective pass. They just closed it two weeks ago.

Banff to SLC to Tahoe to SF is awesome. (THough I've never been to Banff.)

Some things to consider. Lots of options in Utah. Park City is a town you should visit, but don't need to waste any time boardingthere, unless you want to. Snowbird, Brighton, Snowbasin, and Powder Mountain are all good options.

Also, Jackson Hole is a 4 hour drive and have been the consistent winner of the snow the past few months and years. If you are there during a dry spell, drive a few hours south to Moab and check out the amazing American Landscape in southern Utah. (Again, this is a shitty-snow option.)

Tahoe hasn't been getting much snow, but Heavenly is a must ride one day option. Do it on a clear/sunny day. It is located in South Lake, where the big party/casinos are located. You can also catch a shuttle to ride Kirkwood. When they have snow, it is some of the best big mountain you can find. Mammoth isn't really worth the drive from SF when you have Tahoe Options. Squaw is great when there is snow, but once the snow falls, the heathens will be all over it in Tahoe as there hasn't been much white falling over the past few years.

Your trip sounds great and you are keeping your options open. Good Luck and Have a blast!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

A few pieces of advice:

- Make sure you're in shape. Once you think you're in shape, start working out harder. Powder days at high elevations beat the shit out of you. Would hate to be nursing muscle pain while it's dumping out.

- Banff is good, I prefer Lake Louise to Sunshine, but it's a personal preference issue. If you're renting a car keep an eye on the forecasts, Fernie, Kicking Horse and Revelstoke can get larger dumps than the Banff mountains, but are a farther drive from Calgary Airport. If Fernie's getting the snow, it's my favorite mountain ANYWHERE. If it's not, it's rough.

- Anywhere in western Canada, unless it's a huge powder dump day, you can be rewarded by hiking a little bit. Instead of strapping in right off the lift, take a look for a boot packed path heading off somewhere. STAY IN BOUNDS, but walking along an in bound ridge can reward you with untouched snow sometimes days/weeks after a good dump. This brings me back to my first point. GET IN SHAPE! :hairy:

Have fun!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I would reconsider going to SF and Tahoe. I love it there, especially when it's good, but the past few seasons, this one included are not going well. With all the money your shelling out maybe consider Jackson Hole or Seattle(if your wanting a city vibe). Your trip sounds insane, you will score in Canada for sure. I personally wouldn't even come into the states if it were my choice. Revelstoke, Banff, Lake Louise, Whistler etc. are insane places. If your not looking for just powder then maybe Utah, but yeah Tahoe is in a state of chaos right now.

Edit. I didn't see the part about friends in SF. Tahoe is definitely a trek from SF but if your going to ride there, other options include Kirkwood(in the south) or Squaw Valley, North Star on the north side. Yeah Heavenly is cool and has a great view but in the south Kirkwood is way more fun terrain and gets more snow usually. Mammoth is about a 7 hr drive from SF as it's on the eastern side of the sierras and is not easily accessible. The way the action has been trending lately, Montana is reaping rewards and Whitefish is a super dope town with Big Mountain looming over it.


----------



## rockets (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh wow thanks heaps. I'm so glad I asked before booking any flights. 

I didn't realise California/Lake Tahoe has been having some crappy seasons! I also didn't think of the rush when it gets good either, so that's something definitely worth considering.

We're thinking of changing our trip slightly now to go in this order: 

1. Vancouver 
2. Whistler (rather than Big White or Kicking Horse cause this way we can get a short bus ride instead of flying which will be easier)
3. Banff (I'm pretty set on going there) - Lake Louise sounds good.
4. Quebec (skip Ottawa cause one winter carnival is probably enough & I'm thinking French Canada is probably more interesting)
5. Toronto 
6. NYC 
7. Chicago 
8. Jackson Hole 
9. SLC 
10. San Francisco

OR else maybe just staying a bit longer in Banff and one of Jackson Hole/SLC. I'm feeling better about that 'cause I've never done winter driving and am not that confident, so this way we can fly/get shuttles.

The downside of going to so many places is that travelling from one to the other eats up a day each time and makes us tired. Do you think I would be better off picking one of Jackson Hole or SLC?

This trip works out approx 2 weeks on snow in Canada - 2 weeks travel in the middle - 2 more weeks on snow in the US. 

I knew I had to get fit but I hadn't thought of it in terms of altitude, so definitely going to ramp it up a bit!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Yup you need to go to Whistler, just for the chance you might hit it in a dump.

Cause if you do, it'll change your life.

Everything you thought was important, won't matter anymore.

None of it.

You won't leave, you won't ever want to leave.

Then yeah, other than that, I wouldn't even bother goin' down south.


TT


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Yup you need to go to Whistler, just for the chance you might hit it in a dump.
> 
> Cause if you do, it'll change your life.
> 
> ...


I live down south and agree 100% with this statement.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Weather*

The thing is that you should plan your trip with some chances to change details when the dump does hit. Who knows where you will be but you are gonna want to be able to stay for the "next 2 epic days".

Anywhere anytime can get it.

Unless you don't care about pow.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> I live down south and agree 100% with this statement.


I live out east and agree 100 percent with this statement.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Personally, I think you're wasting your time with the Toronto, Quebec, NYC, Chicago stint. Come back and do that at another time (or never, whatever) People hunker-down (hibernate and get fat) from January to April in most of those parts. These places are friggin cold as hell! 

I would strongly suggest staying west of the continental divide save for maybe Denver. There is a lot to explore from the Rockies to the west and from Vancouver to LA. Plus you are going to be kicking yourself in the face if it dumps out west while you are out east. (don't even think about skiing outeast if you're starting-off with Whister!!)


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

It has been puking non stop for a week in the interior.

My ex lives in Kelowna, she sent me pictures of people snowboarding all over the streets of the town.

It's completely shut down. No school, no work:jumping1:, it's ten feet:eyetwitch2: deep.

How dry do you think the powder is in the mtns way above the city is?

Hmmm?




I would go there, cause once you got there, you'd be content until you leave.
TT


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

timmytard said:


> It has been puking non stop for a week in the interior.
> 
> My ex lives in Kelowna, she sent me pictures of people snowboarding all over the streets of the town.
> 
> ...


Preach the good news brother man.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

neednsnow said:


> Personally, I think you're wasting your time with the Toronto, Quebec, NYC, Chicago stint. Come back and do that at another time (or never, whatever) People hunker-down (hibernate and get fat) from January to April in most of those parts. These places are friggin cold as hell!
> 
> I would strongly suggest staying west of the continental divide save for maybe Denver. There is a lot to explore from the Rockies to the west and from Vancouver to LA. Plus you are going to be kicking yourself in the face if it dumps out west while you are out east. (don't even think about skiing outeast if you're starting-off with Whister!!)


Totally agree with this.

Toronto in winter? No thanks. (I live in Toronto.)
Quebec City winter carnival? Yes, fun. And f'ing cold!
NYC? Chicago? Love 'em. But not in winter.

Visit those places in the summer.
Snowboard out west in the winter.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

GreyDragon said:


> Totally agree with this.
> 
> Toronto in winter? No thanks. (I live in Toronto.)
> Quebec City winter carnival? Yes, fun. And f'ing cold!
> ...


If you have to com East for family reasons and want to do a little winter sightseeing, then by all means do it.

BUT....

You don't need to do both Ottawa and Quebec City for the carnivals. I live in Ottawa and our festival, while good, is a pale imitation of Quebec City's. If you can time it right, Crashed Ice might be going on in old Quebec and that's worth seeing. Otherwise you really don't need to make a special trip to Ottawa in the winter unless you're hankering to skate on the canal. There are amusing things to do if you are here, but nothing you need to make a special side trip in the winter to see or do

You don't need to go to Toronto in the winter. It is not a winter town, it's just normal Toronto with slush and closed patios


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

neednsnow said:


> Also, Jackson Hole is a 4 hour drive


Jackson is almost 7 hours from Salt Lake and in the winter the roads are not fun especially when you've probably never driven in snow like the OP.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

rockets said:


> The downside of going to so many places is that travelling from one to the other eats up a day each time and makes us tired. Do you think I would be better off picking one of Jackson Hole or SLC?


I think you'd be better in SLC just because of the accessibility.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

sounds like a good trip. nyc is fun to visit but be prepared to pay twice as much for everything basically. it's like $8 for a captain and coke that's half the size. where as the bar down the street from me (in new jersey) is like $4 and it's twice as big.


----------



## rockets (Jan 9, 2015)

Haha okay this is tough! But some great tips!

So we're definitely going to Toronto and NYC cause I have relatives there I'll be going to see who are pretty important to me. Plus we have around 16 days of snowboarding planned right now and I think we'll need a break in between. 

Looking forward to Quebec City too cause it sounds novel, but sounds like that Crashed Ice thing isn't on this year there, only in Edmonton. But I think Canadians outside in Winter will be fun to be part of. 

Not sure about the South US atm or Chicago in Winter, but we've got flights booked out of SF so have to get back there at some point, so we'll either fly back into Canada and then enjoy the rest of our time there before flying back south or we'll head down towards SF via Utah/SLC if the weather is good. 

So we're now going to book up to NYC and then see how the weather pans out and book the rest of the flights probably at end of Feb. If it's decent in SLC or Jackson Hole we might go but it's too far out to guess at the moment. Looking at the webcams & reports I can see why everyone's saying to skip it right now, but maybe the weather will surprise us!!! I hope it does for all those living down that way! In any case, thanks a lot for all your input - it's helped heaps. 

No matter how it all pans out I'm sure the snow will generally be better than it is here! I have had enough sticky hot weather for now. Bring on the snow!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

FWIW March is my favorite Snowboarding Month. Generally, it provides the second best snowfalls (to February) on top of the most established base that had accumulated from Nov to February. March is just a silly snow month, especially in the SLC area!

Travel Safely and enjoy.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Its up to you, but by skipping over interior BC, you're missing out on a lot

There's a good chance that in March, Big White, Revelstoke, Kicking Horse, Whitewater, Red, Fernie etc will all be going off. You could fly into Kelowna from Van and either take the 1 through Revelstoke to Banff or come south through Nelson on the 3. 

Only problem is that with all of that dry powder, the driving can be sketchy and you might get stuck somewhere for a couple of days with nothing to do but ride pow and drink local beer 

Either way, enjoy your trip! No matter where you go, I'm sure it will be a blast


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

neednsnow said:


> Personally, I think you're wasting your time with the Toronto, Quebec, NYC, Chicago stint. Come back and do that at another time (or never, whatever) People hunker-down (hibernate and get fat) from January to April in most of those parts. These places are friggin cold as hell!
> 
> I would strongly suggest staying west of the continental divide save for maybe Denver. There is a lot to explore from the Rockies to the west and from Vancouver to LA. Plus you are going to be kicking yourself in the face if it dumps out west while you are out east. (don't even think about skiing outeast if you're starting-off with Whister!!)



This. As someone who lives in Toronto, there is no point in leaving the mountains of BC to come see what is a very predictable metropolitan city. Seriously, its a city; there are sky scrapers, liberals, a china town, a club district, and an affluent mid town - pretty boring. 

Invite your friends/ family to visit you out west if they ski/snowboard.


----------

